# JUSTDEFY



## Regor (Jun 18, 2005)

This forum doesn't have nearly enough posts! So here's my contribution.

www.justdefymetal.com

Sorry, not much info on there as of right now. But you can check out some killer pics from our Dimebag Darrell Charity show we put on in Detroit in Feb. Raised $660 for the Dimebag Darrell Memorial Fund and the Anthony Bray Scholarship Fund. Was a fun time to be had by all.

It ain't a 7, but here's a bad ass pic of us, and me with my Randy.







If anyone is interested, we've got a DVD of the show I've been thinking of selling to raise more money to give to the charities. The audio isn't great, but the video is superb. We play 2 originals and then cover 5 Pantera songs (CFH, Domination, Walk, Fucking Hostile, Cemetery Gates). It was a crazy night, with people jumping on stage to headbang along and a hotel afterparty that we got kicked out of! That was metal!!  


(On a side note, this was only the 2nd bar show for us ever, and subsequently the last show, we played before I found out I had cancer. MORE PICS TO COME IN THE FUTURE!!!... as soon as I get hair back that is). We've got a block party to play on July 16th, and another party to play on July 30th. All going well, I should make these shows no problem, and be back in the bars by August.


----------



## theunforgiven246 (Jun 18, 2005)

awsome dude! keep on rockin'! by the way, does your rrv have red inlays? cause if so thats fuckin awsome!. [edit] nope its jsut the lights but its still awsome!


----------



## Shawn (Jun 18, 2005)

Nice site, man. I like that bass.


----------

